

Ask HN: getsatisfaction vs uservoice - jay888

Hi,<p>I am having tough time choosing between getsatisfaction or uservoice for Customer Feedback. What are your recommendations ?
======
ctingom
I've personally used both. Not sure if you're looking for user suggestions
about the product (like feature suggestions) or for support related stuff. If
you're looking for support, I'd go with Get Satisfaction.

For my product, we're going with Uservoice because we want to have most of our
support come through our email and through Zendesk.

